
Ask YC: Favorite Philosophical novel? - bayareaguy
Mine: Sophie's World, by Jostein Gaarder
======
ghiotion
"The Brothers Karamazov" - Fyodor Dostoevsky.

Perhaps the very first existentialist novel ever written. Dostoevsky was an
existentialist before anyone knew what existentialism was.

------
ichverstehe
Albert Camus - The Fall

All-time favourite. Heck, the fact that my all-time fav band is named after
the same novel doesn't hurt.

------
iamdave
On Man and the Universe - Aristotle.

(Relevance other than stamping "Ask YC" to the front of it? Just curious)

~~~
bayareaguy
I just noticed the "inspiring sci-fi", "insipid sci-fi" and "fantasy book"
threads recently added here.

------
marcus
Thus Spoke Zarathustra - Nietzsche

------
ryanthelion
Zen and The Art of Motorcycle Maintenance By Robert M. Pirsig

------
trevelyan
Umberto Eco - The Name of the Rose

------
dottertrotter
Paulo Coelho - The Alchemist

